# Nuts and Bolts football game day snack



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 27, 2014)

My Mom used to make this snack for our family when I was a kid.  I recently got a craving for them and dug out her old recipe.  Nuts and Bolts are a great snack for any occasion, but I love them for football game days. 

Ingredients:

1 small box cheerios

1 small box rice or corn chex

1 small package pretzel sticks - the thin ones

2 pounds mixed nuts

1 pound cashews (or other favorite nut)

1 pound margarine (butter can be used if you want)

1 tablespoon Cayenne powder

1 tablespoon garlic salt

4 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce

In a large pan (I use one of those foil commercial steam tray liners), mix all the dry ingredients.

In a saucepan, melt the butter, add Worcestershire sauce and seasonings.  Melt and mix well.

pour the sauce over the dry ingredients and toss well.  Be careful on mixing as the chex are fragile and can get crushed to powder if not careful.

Put into your smoker at 200F and stir very frequently (about every 15-20 minutes), bringing the bottom up to the top.  Cook for at least 1.5 hours, stirring as noted above.  They are done when crisp, but not burnt.

Here is the sauce













IMG_1134.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Nov 27, 2014






Here are the dry ingredients mixed with sauce before they go into the smoker













IMG_1135.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Nov 27, 2014






I'll post the Finished version - just a little bit darker than the starting version.













IMG_1136.JPG



__ tucson bbq fan
__ Nov 28, 2014






makes 3 gallon zip lock bags full.  Already down to 2 bags!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

Looks tasty! I always have some on hand.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## rdknb (Nov 28, 2014)

That looks very good.


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 28, 2014)

Just wondering? Do those come out Maroon and Gold after smoking?


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 28, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> Just wondering? Do those come out Maroon and Gold after smoking?


Well...  You can find many earth tones, shades of gold, tan, etc. in these.  Not sure about maroon - but with a little food coloring...


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 28, 2014)

Tucson BBQ Fan said:


> Well...  You can find many earth tones, shades of gold, tan, etc. in these.  Not sure about maroon - but with a little food coloring...


If you were making them for todays game, ASU vs U of A, I was thinking the Maroon and Gold would be nice


----------



## themule69 (Nov 28, 2014)

This is what mine comes out like.













chex 6.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 19, 2013


















chex 5.JPG



__ themule69
__ Apr 19, 2013






Happy smoken.

David


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 28, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> If you were making them for todays game, ASU vs U of A, I was thinking the Maroon and Gold would be nice


Those colors would make this a losing snack!  Now red and blue would be good...  These are bear (down) snacks.


----------



## azbohunter (Nov 28, 2014)

You may need a "fork" to eat them!!! Enjoy your snacks and the game.

Two good teams with two good coaches.........should be fun. We need to cheer together..FOR STANFORD!


----------



## tucson bbq fan (Nov 28, 2014)

azbohunter said:


> You may need a "fork" to eat them!!! Enjoy your snacks and the game.
> 
> Two good teams with two good coaches.........should be fun. We need to cheer together..FOR STANFORD!


Go Stanford!


----------

